

Pigeons master touchscreen intelligence test - schrofer
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/06/pigeons-master-touchscreen-intelligence-test/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29

======
Aardwolf
When trying to open the video, it shows (in Firefox, on Linux): "A plugin is
required", and it turns out to be Quicktime.

What makes people choose to host something with this video format above
options that actually work? Just curious...

~~~
qb45
Install mplayerplug-in, it plays QT as well as more common formats.

At least they didn't upload it to some flash site.

EDIT: it seems that mplayerplug-in has been renamed/forked as gecko-
mediaplayer.

~~~
Aardwolf
I installed it. It was not a great success: "streaming" the video went
extremely slow (it showed 50kbps), and after a while the video refused to play
and the slider at the bottom became un-draggable. I managed to see the first
10 seconds of the video. What a painful experience.

------
kristopher
PigeonRank™[0] is more real than we may once have thought!

[0] <http://www.google.com/technology/pigeonrank.html>

